# AristoCraft Train Engineer...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,
I was thinking of trying one of these for a loop I have on the ceiling. Have any experience with them? I really only need 1 channel (NOT the 10) but do need the power (4-7 AMPS) that this allows. I plan on also buying the MRC G-Power 10 AMP or the A/C 15 AMP power supply. Are there any other things I should consider... Both of these will be about $400.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My First Aristo Train Engineer was the 10 Chanel and I used it just as it was intended. I had a 10 am Aristo power pack and the board wired between the power pack and the tracks. It work fine.

Then I converted to Battery Power and mounted the board in a box car. Everything still worked fine.

I have different versions of the Track side. Two channel and 10 channel They all have worked great . 


JJ


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Gregg, 

You can also peruse eBay for any good 10amp switching power supply. The manufacturer Meanwell comes to mind. You will find these to be far cheaper than any of the hobby manufacturers and the stand up well. We have 6 of them on the club layout using the 10 channel TE's. 

Bob C.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Gregg, I've got at least a half-dozen of those old TEs systems, both the 2 channel & the 10 channel ones, 
never had a moments trouble out of any of them... A couple of them have the rcvrs mounted in trailing cars 
with batteries for a regular RC set-up, they also work well... I use an old Heathkit regulated 25 amp supply I
built back in the early 70s for the main layout supply, its never been a problem either... Look outside the 
train world for Ur supply, a good quality commercial grade supply can be had for less than a mediocre supply 
with a train mfgrs name on it...
Paul R...


----------



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the 10 channel as well and it's been a real life saver, trouble free and durable. I'm not a huge Aristocraft fan but the system is well worth it. Their crossings and switches however are a very different story.


----------

